# Tb 2018 season



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Spartan88 said:


> bTB was introduced to the deer from cattle in the 50's. Nothing was done and club country baiting and supplemental feeding created the perfect storm.


Exactly, and it is still ground zero with the current management methods they are using.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

swampbuck said:


> Exactly, and it is still ground zero with the current management methods they are using.


Name a measure that is actually being followed, aside from population reduction.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

I don't even think that's happening anymore. 

But really why would Joe lunch bucket hunters continue to try, when those who were complicit with the issue, continue on with their own interests.


----------



## John Dumbra (Aug 8, 2017)

sureshot006 said:


> Name a measure that is actually being followed, aside from population reduction.


population reduction Your right, reduce it to Nothing, your auto insurance companys love that even more now sence we have CW. and bTB now...?


----------



## Hear fishy fishy (Feb 9, 2013)

Some clubs take there share of does and others still don’t shoot any does that I know of. The population is down in many areas but others still have a problem with two many deer. A guy I know talked to a guy from a really big club the other day and they are having trouble getting does. I hunted Sunday and Monday and only heard two shots telling me the herd is down. I have heard less shots this year than ever before.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Special Hunt is already scheduled for the MAZ in January. I plan on filling some tags if I don’t fill them all in late antlerless season.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Another bTB positive deer in Oscoda county.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Yawn


----------

